# 04 altima wouldn't start then started right up??????



## slvrblt00 (Apr 3, 2009)

i have a 2004 altima 2.5s wouldn't start and it seemed like it wasn't getting any gas sprayed gas in the intake boot and it would attempt to start. Checked all the fuel pump fuses and couldn't find anything wrong. Assumed it was the fuel pump, ordered one and got it in today. Went to put it in and thought i would see if it would start and it started fine?? Read somewhere else about a wire that could go bad in your fuel pump that sends the signal and it could start again if the gas moved around enough to make the wire connect. And that nissan has a part you can buy that would fix it, like a sending unit part. Anyone else have a similar problem like this? Would replacing the whole pump fix this? would this have thrown a code to read? please help and thanks


----------



## superman_006 (Apr 3, 2009)

You can use an ohm meter (multi-meter) and check each wire individually. I am sure that no car manufacture would put a fuseable link or floating wires in the gas tank. A fuseable link gets really hot before it blows and loose wires will spark when the have power on them and then connected .....both inside a gas tank would be bad. Sometimes a fuel pump can be going bad and temp changes can be the work or not work, sometimes you can bang on the gas tank and get one to start pumping. Sometimes you can just turn the key off and back on and it will start working. I would keep starting/ turning off the car untill it does it again, then check it with a fuel pressure tester or at least listen to see if it kicks on when you first turn the key (just to on, not crank). It should run for about 2 secs then stop each time you turn the key all the way off and back on. If its doesnt ... make sure there is voltage on the pump (this is checking the fuel pump relay and the fuse) before buying a fuel pump.


----------



## slvrblt00 (Apr 3, 2009)

Service engine soon light showed up and went to autozone to see what it was. It was a p0102 maf sensor. I assume that the code was from opening the air box and spraying in the gas. He cleared the service light and it hasn't came back since. I drove it some today and it seemed to run just fine. I guess I'll just drive it and if it doesn't screw up again then i will take the fuel pump back.


----------



## SVTCobrastang00 (Jul 5, 2007)

I had a similar issue with my 05 2.5 S took it to the dealer (under warranty) and told them it wasn't getting fuel... well after they listened to me they found out it was the fuel pressure regulator. It was an intermittent problem that was throwing the guys off and telling me I was wrong. Well I wasn't! lol it's great to know stuff like that. Hope that helps unless it's all good and fixed by now.


----------

